# Who has an AMP?



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You can comment if you want. Just curious how many here have received theirs. And, what market you are in.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

now that you mentioned it. I'm thinking about selling mine.


----------



## CTridz (Feb 20, 2017)

People who have the amp - what do you think of it?


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

It's pointless. The logo is too hard to see from a distance. During the day it's not bright enough. People see me coming because I drive a bright red car and here in SF all other cars are grey, black, silver.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

CTridz said:


> People who have the amp - what do you think of it?


I think I made less than minimum wage before the amp and I'll make less than minimum wage after it.


----------



## CTridz (Feb 20, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> I think I made less than minimum wage before the amp and I'll make less than minimum wage after it.


If you mean after expenses, then you are doing better than me. I did the math and so far, after factoring in all the expenses of operating the vehicle, I'm breaking even. A lovely net wage of $0/hr. I'm not going to be driving with Lyft much longer unless I can improve on this.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You new guys are just learning.

Lesson 1:

With a few exceptions, usually relating to a specific time and direction said ride takes you, base rate Lyft or Uber X rides are NEVER desirable.

Guarantees, power driver bonuses, uber quests, signing bonuses etc should be filled quickly with the tiniest rides you can find.


As to driving for fare....that fare should have a multiplier.

And/Or pay OVER $2 / mile


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I actually like my Amp and many pax said they like it as well. I mainly drive at night so it is visible.

As for selling it....when I was given the Amp I was told there was a $150 fee for a lost or stolen Amp. They actually do put it on your driver profile that you have one.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I actually like my Amp and many pax said they like it as well. I mainly drive at night so it is visible.
> 
> As for selling it....when I was given the Amp I was told there was a $150 fee for a lost or stolen Amp. They actually do put it on your driver profile that you have one.


Hmm

Every other update my app thinks I have one and nags me to turn it on (I dont)

Now I have a huge fat overlay blocking off even more of map sometimes

Last I checked there was a settings menu for it, but disabling that nonsense wasn't listed as am option

PS ....and I *don't * have one


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

Amp is nice.
No complaints here. 
Its bright as hell. I can see other lyft drivers a mile a way. 

The Pill Shaped is different. It's better than the Square looking Uber stuff.

Too bad it doesn't make any noise.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Ordered mine recently says it will take 3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just ordered mine finally in my area. I work in Palm Springs area!


----------



## CTridz (Feb 20, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> ...As for selling it....when I was given the Amp I was told there was a $150 fee for a lost or stolen Amp. They actually do put it on your driver profile that you have one.


When you get the amp do you own it or is it considered property of Lyft? The $150 fee sounds like what they might charge to replace the device - as opposed to a fine/penalty that you HAVE to pay. If something happens to the amp, can you just live without it if you don't want to pay the fee???


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

How about damage to the dashboard? I just got mine in today's mail.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Great for night pickups. Some passengers were confused that I didn't have it yet and were wary. They assumed everyone had it.


----------

